# American Horror Story: Freakshow (Teaser)



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Would love to see someone with the right theme turn this into a scene in their haunt...





http://bloody-disgusting.com/videos...-horror-story-freakshow-teaser-spreads-wings/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She's like my tombstone flapper, except she's a blonde


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I can totally see that as a haunt theme....the innocent becoming the manipulated "toy" in the seduction game....very well thought out...simply love it.


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom (Nov 6, 2008)

Apparently this is a fan-made trailer: http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/american-horror-story-fan-made-718215

Nice work though - it definitely fits in with their style.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm looking forward to this season. Hopefully it turns out to be just as good as the others so far.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes, the secret's out. I was the makeup effects artist on this phoney teaser.
You can read about it here:http://www.indiewire.com/article/he...orror-story-teaser-creator-tells-all-20140715


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot dang, Talent ^


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy crap, that poor child's back looks horrendous! Great job!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

That is so sick , the teaser had me psyched and you did the makeuo?! that's just so awesome, real or not.


----------



## Shiva (Sep 26, 2014)

Really looking forward to this season!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

So what does everyone think about the new season? It has me hooked. OMG Clown!!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

The interaction between Twisty and Dandy is the best storyline in the series! "Make me laugh, Clown." And this week's John Carpenter/Halloween homage with the clown mask was classy!

This could be the best season for me.


----------



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

I have been enjoying this season so far the twisted carnival theme is cool


----------

